# Suckers?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Can any of you guys tell me what "sucker" that you commonly get into when stealheading. What is there full name? I have looked up common suckers found in Ohio and can not seem to match them up. All they want to talk about are different Redhorse suckers, but the ones I catch out of the lake Erie tribs are always black, and smoother scaled then most of the redhorses I am familiar with.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob,

I'm pretty sure that the Suckers in the Lake Erie tribs are White Suckers. I think I read somewhere that the males change to darker shades when they are in spawning mode. The majority of Suckers that I catch in the lower sections of the rivers are lighter in shade, but the upstream fish seem to be dark brown. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/aquanotes-fishid/whitscker.htm


Wes


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Wes, I saw that picture from DNR and thought no way because of the coloration when I catch them. But you may be right that the dark color is part of the spawning ritual.

I have been having trouble coming up with identification on a couple of different suckers and have found no good source of IDing them. There has so be a good book out there. I may contact one of the universities.

Thanks again
Rob


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

They might be red horse tail suckers.The odnr has a book they will send you called I beleive Ohio's rivers and streams.the horse suckers are quit big some down here where I live get to be 20 plus inches.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The majority of the suckers you catch while fishing for river steelhead are white suckers.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I Know that they aren't red horse sucker because I catch quit a few of them for bait and have IDed them as such. But it must be the white sucker. 
Do any of see them outside of the spawn. In the lakes, rivers, anywhere?

I am going to have to get that Id book, thanks!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i see white and red horse here and there through
out the year,but ussually smaller sizes.nothing like
the size you see in winter/spring.some places there
alot more common then others(lakes iam refering to)

BTW-are you 100% sure it was a sucker species?
could they possibly be bigger chubs?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Talked with someone last night and I almost positive now that you guys are correct, it is a white sucker. If I get to a scanner I will even post some pictures. I know many people hate catching them while stealheading, but not this boy. They don't fight as good as a steal, but they add to the fun.

As for being a chub, no they aren't but I sure would like to find some chubs as big as the sucker you get up there. I know they are around, but havn't found any yet.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

There is some great info on identifying suckers on roughfish.com.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link. The top picture of a white sucker is an exactly what I was looking for. 

Rob


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

look for the big chubs in Nov-Dec.
this is when i catch the biggest.
i had some i swear would go
2 lbs.i get alot of the bigger ones
on corn.


----------

